#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Οι προτάσεις των Επιτροπών Εθνικού Διαλόγου

## Pappos

Από τις προτάσεις των Επιτροπών Εθνικού Διαλόγου, ξεχωρίζει η παρακάτω:

*ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΑ*

*36.* Διάκριση ανάμεσα στα ακαδημαϊκά/ερευνητικά και  στα μεταπτυχιακά επαγγελματικής μόρφωσης. Και τα δύο είδη ΠΜΣ θα  απονέμουν Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα, το οποίο θα είναι μεν διαφορετικών  κατευθύνσεων (ερευνητικά ή επαγγελματικής μόρφωσης), αλλά παρόμοιας  ποιότητας και ακαδημαϊκής αξίας.
•    Τα ακαδημαϊκά/ερευνητικά θα καταλήγουν σε Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Εμβάθυνσης και
•   τα μεταπτυχιακά εκπαίδευσης ή επαγγελματικής μόρφωσης θα καταλήγουν σε Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Ειδίκευσης.

Και συμπληρώνω... μα πόσο τσοπανος και αμόρφωτο ανθρωπίδιο μπορεί κάποιος να είναι που ξεχωρίζει τα μεταπτυχιακά σε ερευνητικά ή επαγγελματικής μόρφωσης ???
Μας γελάνε και οι πέτρες !!!
Κάποιος να τους μαζέψει !!!
Έλεος επιτέλους με όλους τους αμόρφωτους του Ελλαδιστάν !!!
Ήθελα να ήξερα ποια αστοιχείωτα τσοπανίδια είναι σε αυτήν την επιτροπή...
Ρε μπας και είναι σαν τον  Πολάκη ???

----------


## Pappos

Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αμόρφωτους να εκφέρουν άποψη για τα ακαδημαϊκά.



Κοιτάξτε ανθρώπους που είναι υπουργοί και υφ/πουργοί...δηλαδή πόσο μπανάνα ακόμη ???

----------


## Xάρης

> Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αμόρφωτους να εκφέρουν άποψη για τα ακαδημαϊκά.


Δεν ακούγεται και τόσο δημοκρατικό αυτό. Ποιος θα αποφασίσει ποιος είναι μορφωμένος και κατ' επέκταση ποιος έχει δικαίωμα άποψης και ποιος όχι;
Στη δημοκρατία όλοι έχουν και πρέπει να έχουν άποψη.
Να ενημερώνονται και να τοποθετούνται.
Από εκεί και πέρα, ο λαός κρίνει.
Η κρίση όμως του λαού δεν είναι πάντα σοφή. Είναι ανάλογη του επιπέδου εκπαίδευσης που έχει. Αν έχει χαμηλό επίπεδο παιδείας, τότε ανάλογα θα λειτουργεί και η δημοκρατία.

Το να βγαίνεις όμως κάθε τόσο και να κατακρίνεις το ένα και το άλλο, ασχέτως αν έχεις δίκιο, το οποίο προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι εν γένει το έχεις, δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.
Καλό για σένα το να εκτονώνεσαι μέσω της γλώσσας που χρησιμοποιείς, αλλά δείχνει και έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα μέλη του φόρουμ και τελικά πέφτεις στο επίπεδο των αμόρφωτων που εσύ ο ίδιος καταγγέλλεις. 

Αν έχεις στοιχειώδη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη θα πρέπει να το καταλάβεις και να βάλεις κάτω τον όποιο εγωισμό σου, σταματώντας τις αναλόγου τύπου αναρτήσεις για ελλαδιστάν, μπανανία κ.λπ.. Το τι βιώνουμε το γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα από εσένα που έχεις ξενιτευθεί.

----------


## Pappos

Ένας που έχει στοιχειώδη ακαδημαϊκή μόρφωση δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλά για Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Εμβάθυνσης και Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Ειδίκευσης.

Δηλαδή πως να το κάνουμε τώρα !!!
Δείχνει ότι είναι όχι μόνο άσχετοι, αλλά με αυτές τις προτάσεις αν υπάρξει διαρροή στην Ευρώπη δεν θα μας αναγνωρίζουν ούτε τα μεταπτυχικά από την Ελλάδα !!!
Έλεος επιτέλους !!!




> Το τι βιώνουμε το γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα από εσένα που έχεις ξενιτευθεί.


Δεν σημαίνει οτι επειδή έχω ξενιτευτεί θα με κάνουν ρεζίλι όλοι οι αστοιχείωτοι που έχουν το θράσος να κάνουν προτάσεις για μεταπτυχιακά χωρίς να γνωρίζουν τι είναι το μεταπτυχιακό !!!

----------


## CFAK

Πολλά νεύρα έχεις Pappos..
Τι έγινε? Έφτασε η κρίση και στη Γερμανία?

Στην ουσία αυτού που παρατηρείς, εγώ συμφωνώ με τη διάκριση των μεταπτυχιακών. Εσύ διαφωνείς. Θα ψηφιστεί ένας νόμος και τελικά θα εφαρμοστεί. Είναι αυτό θέμα τόσο σημαντικό που να σε εξοργίζει?

----------


## Pappos

Tι σχέση έχει η οικονομική κρίση με τα μεταπτυχιακά ? 

Δεν υπάρχει στην Bologna όρος Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Εμβάθυνσης και Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Ειδίκευσης.

Αυτά είναι απόψεις αμόρφωτων από το Ελλαδιστάν. Υπάρχει μόνο το M.Sc (και τα υπόλοιπα όπως LL.M, M.A. κ.τ.λ.) ή αλλιώς στα ελληνικά ΜΔΕ.

Αν στην Ελλάδα έχουν σκοπό να γίνει διαχωρισμός M.Sc από ΑΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ (γιατί ο σκοπός τους αυτός είναι) απλά δεν θα μπορέσει να γίνει εφικτό. 
Είτε αποκτήσεις M.Sc από το ΑΤΕΙ είτε από ΑΕΙ έχεις ακριβώς τα ίδια ακαδημαϊκά προσόντα. Και τα δύο οδηγούν στην απόκτηση διδακτορικού διπλώματος. 

Επίσης ακόμη και σήμερα με την πολιτική βλαχαδερού ελληνάρα το απλό δίπλωμα είναι στο 6ο επίπεδο ενώ το ΜΔΕ είναι στο 7ο. Αντί να γίνει διάσπαση σπουδών και το ΜΔΕ να οδηγεί σε εξειδίκευση, παρατηρούμε το γεγονός της μπανανίας ότι ο Αρχιτέκτονας σήμερα κάνει τοπογραφικά, και ο Πολ. Μηχανικός αρχιτεκτονικά. Τώρα τι ρόλο παίζει ο τοπογράφος...αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω.

Αν εσένα σου αρέσει αυτή η κατάσταση κράτα την για τον ευατό σου. Αν έχεις όμως σκοπό να έρθεις ποτέ εξωτερικό για εργασία μην τους πεις ότι είσαο Πολ. Μηχανικός αλλά κάνεις και τοπογραφικά, αρχιτεκτονικά, μηχ. εγκαταστάσεις κ.α. γιατί πέρα ότι θα είσαι το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας θα υποβαθμίσεις ακόμη περισσότερο τους ελληνες μηχανικούς που αναζητουν εργασία στο εξωτερικό.

Για να επανέλθω και να θυμίσω. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο κόσμο:

Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Εμβάθυνσης και Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Ειδίκευσης.

Aν τα βλαχαδερά προχωρήσουν σε κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα γίνει αναγνώριση με κίνδυνο να μην αναγνωρίζονται τα ΜΔΕ από το Ελλαδιστάν.

Αν βέβαια υπάρχουν άτομα στο Ελλαδιστάν όπως εσύ που υποστηρίζουν κάτι τέτοιο (Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Εμβάθυνσης και Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Επιστημονικής Ειδίκευσης) καλά έκανα που έφυγα και όπως βλέπω θα αργήσω ακόμη πολύ να έρθω.

Συνεχίζεις να παραβιάζεις τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής του φόρουμ (βλ. επισημάνσεις με κόκκινο).
Παρά την ειδοποίησή μου, παρά τις παραινέσεις άλλων μελών του φόρουμ.
Δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση.
Ή θα προσαρμοστείς και θα εφαρμόζεις τους κανόνες, όπως υποθέτουμε ότι κάνεις στη χώρα όπου διαμένεις και δραστηριοποιείσαι επαγγελματικά ή δεν έχεις θέση στο φόρουμ αυτό.
Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## CFAK

Ό,τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό είναι καταπληκτικό και όλα εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι προβληματικά λοιπόν...
Για αποφοίτους ξένων πανεπιστημίων έχω ίδια άποψη, αλλά καλύτερα να μη στην πω.

Θα συμφωνήσουμε τελικά σε κάτι:
Καλύτερα που έφυγες και να αργήσεις πολύ να γυρίσεις.

----------

